# Yippeee, Not meatless anymore.



## stihl sawing (Dec 7, 2008)

Got this 8 point at 8 oclock this morning. Seen two spikes before he ran through. Got lucky on him he took two jumps to cross my lanes and i just happen to be looking that way when he did it. If i would have been looking down another lane for two seconds i would have not seen him. He weighed 170 lbs. I was tickled.


----------



## yooper (Dec 7, 2008)

heres some more clappers


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice Buck.

Congrats!


----------



## oldirty (Dec 7, 2008)

outta rep man.


sweet.


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 7, 2008)

Good job!



Nice beefy rack!


----------



## Ghillie (Dec 8, 2008)

NNIIIIIIICCCCCE!!!!


----------



## skid row (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice buck ya got there.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks guys,Thought it was gonna be a buckless year there for a while.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 8, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> Thanks guys,Thought it was gonna be a buckless year there for a while.



Nah we knew ya would smack one good goin nice buck
I had to pass on one dern it, hard to get a doe sometimes!






By the way a yippie is a cross between a hippie and a yuppie right?


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 8, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Nah we knew ya would smack one good goin nice buck
> I had to pass on one dern it, hard to get a doe sometimes!
> 
> 
> ...


About time ya responded, Thought you got lost somewhere. Can't tell you about the yippie and hippie thing, Don't think i was ever neither one of them.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 8, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> About time ya responded, Thought you got lost somewhere. Can't tell you about the yippie and hippie thing, Don't think i was ever neither one of them.



Been splittin wood I gotsa work too ya know! Really I am behind
and am going to have to skit it but burrrrrrrrrr gets me doing just
what I have to somedays. I have to do that court thing this week
Tuesday and not looking forward to it but wth! Yeah I know your
not a hippie or yuppie just stirring the pot a little I am
glad ya got a buck I know the feeling of a buckless year all
too well!


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Dec 11, 2008)

Awesome buck, congrats. Do they give out a lot of doe permits down there? I wasnt sure if your whitetail population was as high as ours up here or not.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 11, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> Awesome buck, congrats. Do they give out a lot of doe permits down there? I wasnt sure if your whitetail population was as high as ours up here or not.


We can kill two bucks and two does this year. A couple of years ago we could use all four tags on does.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow four tags every year? Must not be a lot of hunters for whitetail. We can get up to five tags on private land (2 bucks, 3 does) in the southern part of the state, but up north two tags is the norm.


----------



## deeker (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats!!!! I shoot, you tag...I won't tell.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 12, 2008)

deeker said:


> Congrats!!!! I shoot, you tag...I won't tell.


The tags in the mail, lol


----------

